# TCR Advanced SL 1 frameset



## bikeconstantly (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm considering selling this frameset to get something I wouldn't have to worry as much about damaging in races, probably a Litespeed Archon. I love the bike but don't like risking it in a race since it was so expensive, even considering that there is a crash replacement program where they give you a deal if you break it in a race. Anybody race the Archon? Anyone interested in the SL in large with lots of seat mast left (two clamps included, 20 &40mm with lots of spacers to raise the seat if needed)? I can get you the exact measurements, just ask if interested. It has never been down by the way.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*keep it...*

ride it, race it, take the chance. Life's too short to ride less bike than you can afford.

Neither myself, nor anyone I ride with can rightly justify why a slightly chubby 48 year old recreational rider-me...needed a 2009 TCR Advanced SL 0. Hell, the mere act of throwing my big thigh over that lovely sloping top tube should cheapen the brand for christ sakes!

It was WAAAAYYYYY more bike than I needed, but it was the bike I wanted, period. Didnt need the new Ionos helmet, or the carbon Keo's either, but they do match now don't they. Let's not even talk about all the new apparal either. 

Every pedal revolution on the road, either alone or in a group, is a risk. Is the moron coming back from Lowe's with the 2x4's sticking out thru the side windows of his Hyundia gonna give you enough room? How about the idiot towing a trailer or a boat FEET wider than the tow vehicle, he gonna give you enough? The list could go on really, couldn't it?


You bought a beautiful bike, roll the dice... ride it, enjoy it. 

Life without some measure of risk simply isn't worth living, is it?

I rode mine in the rain yesterday, 54mph on a long sustained downhill with a crosswind, and I got DEEP Zipp 404's...now that's risk. But alas, I returned happy and refreshed.

this fall I plan on spending more stupid money on a new cross bike-that I fully intend on beating the crap out of. And next spring, I'll probably replacement my 06 mtb with a crazy expensive build. That mtb will be faster/lighter/and have more travel than the bike it replaces, and yes...I WILL beat/jump/crash the living $hit out of it. 

So, that's my immediate plans.

Nice bikes are nice, great bikes are great. You have a great bke, ride it, enjoy it. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

Magdaddy said:


> ride it, race it, take the chance. Life's too short to ride less bike than you can afford.
> 
> Neither myself, nor anyone I ride with can rightly justify why a slightly chubby 48 year old recreational rider-me...needed a 2009 TCR Advanced SL 0. Hell, the mere act of throwing my big thigh over that lovely sloping top tube should cheapen the brand for christ sakes!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Yeah, what he said!


----------

